# School For Men



## Casper (Oct 23, 2013)

*NEW EVENING CLASSES FOR MEN!!! ALL ARE WELCOME!
**Evening classes for men. Starting this month!

Note: due to the complexity and level of difficulty of their contents, each
course will accept a maximum of eight participants each.*
​
*

Topic 1. How to fill ice-cube trays. Step by step with slide presentation.*​
*~
Topic 2. Lavatory paper rolls: do they grow on the holders? Round-table
discussion.*​
*~
Topic 3: Differences between the laundry basket and the floor. Pictures and
explanatory graphics.*​
*~
Topic 4. The after-dinner dishes and silverware: can they levitate and fly
into the kitchen sink/dishwasher?*​
*~

 Examples on video. 
Topic 5. Loss of identity: losing the remote to your significant other.
Helpline and support groups.*​
*~
Topic 6. Learning how to find things, starting with looking in the right
place instead of turning the house upside down while screaming. Open forum.*​
*~
Topic 7. Health watch: bringing her flowers is not harmful to your health.
Graphics and audiotape.*​
*~
Topic 8. Real men ask for directions when lost. Real-life testimonials.*​
*~
Topic 9. Is it genetically impossible to sit quietly as she parallel parks? Driving simulation.*​
*~
Topic 10. Learning to live: basic differences between mother and wife.
~*​
*Online class and role-playing.
Topic 11. How to be the ideal shopping companion. Relaxation exercises,
meditation and breathing techniques.*​
*~
Topic 12. How to fight cerebral atrophy: remembering birthdays,
anniversaries, other important dates and calling when you're going to be
late. Cerebral shock therapy sessions and full lobotomies offered.*​


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 23, 2013)

:lofl:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 24, 2013)

I think I did that course years ago and failed.


----------



## TICA (Oct 24, 2013)

I can think of a few men that should take this course!


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 24, 2013)

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Oct 24, 2013)




----------

